# Chance of winning 1.01 odds?



## slaveX (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey bettors,

So we all know that you don't have 99% chance of winning 1.01 odds, percentage is a lot lower. Im asking this because I found one site on which you basically get 1% of your bet back through rakeback so from 1.01 odds your payout is actually x1.02 and in order to profit you have to win 50 bets with 1.01 odds in a row. Do you think it is possible? I would be very careful on which 1.01 bets im putting money and for example, I saw few times that bet365 offered like 1.005 odds for some event while that site still had 1.01 odds so I could take that as an advantage.


----------

